# Key West Boats?



## chambers270 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am looking for a 17-18ft center consule boat to fish the saltwater rivers and the sounds. I have found a few different boats but the best deal seems to be a 97 Key West with 90hp Merc for $5,000. 

I would like to hear any info from anybody who has ever owned one or ridden in one. And do you think this is a good price?

This is going to be my first saltwater boat so I need some help.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## spotsndots (Mar 16, 2008)

I've never owned one, but have not heard much negative feedback on them.  You may want to do a search on thehulltruth.com for more info.  Of course it's like any other forum, there is always some haters hanging around.

If your purchasing the boat locally, I would ask to take it to a Mercury mechanic and have it checked out.  As for the hull, common sense will tell you alot.  If there's alot of rust on the stainless and the boat is stainded and dirty, you can bet that the motor has been taken care of exactly like the boat.  Check the wiring as well by testing the bilge, livewell, lights, etc.  Saltwater is h*** on wiring in a boat. Also check out the price vs. other similar models on boat trader or another similar website.

I think you have the right idea on buying your first boat used.  You'll find out what features you like and what you would have different on your next boat based on the type of fishing your doing.  Also, it's alot easier on your mind  finding sandbars, oyster rakes and other obstructions with a $5,000 rig instead of a $30,000 rig.  This boat may suit your needs perfectly, but my guess is you'll be "upgrading" within 2-3 years. I've upgraded twice in the last 10 years.  It's just like any other hobby whether it's motorcycles or golf, you've got to change equipment to see the other side!


----------



## gatorbob (Mar 16, 2008)

*Key West Boats*

I had a 16' and found the quality to be excellent. Look at the fit and finish of a new one and you will see how well they are put together. My basis for comparison is Boston Whaler which I have had several. I'll take the Key West. This is strictly my observations and opinion, its up to you to perform due diligence.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 16, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> I am looking for a 17-18ft center consule boat to fish the saltwater rivers and the sounds. I have found a few different boats but the best deal seems to be a 97 Key West with 90hp Merc for $5,000.
> 
> I would like to hear any info from anybody who has ever owned one or ridden in one. And do you think this is a good price?
> 
> ...



My best freind has owned two KW.  A 17 foot and a 23 foot. He sold the 17 ft 5 or 6 years ago and the new owner is still running it.  

Both boats rode and handled good.  Check the deck for soft spots, the transom and center beam of the hull.

Get the compression check on the engine.  Run the boat before you buy.  If you buy, change the plugs and water pump.  Change the fuel filter  or put a fuel filter on.

You didn't mentioned the trailer, Check the wheels for loose action by pushing against the boat side to side.
If there is loose action, bearings or axles maybe wore.

If the boat is in good shape you are getting a bargan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2008)

jimbo4116 said:


> My best freind has owned two KW.  A 17 foot and a 23 foot. He sold the 17 ft 5 or 6 years ago and the new owner is still running it.
> 
> Both boats rode and handled good.  Check the deck for soft spots, the transom and center beam of the hull.
> 
> ...



If the trailer doesn't already have buddy bearings I would advise to put them on first thing.


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 16, 2008)

The boat is in great shape, no soft spots, new plugs, everythign works great. The trailer has no real rust spots and the boat finish is 95% perfect. It has a color gps, depthfinder, life vest, anchors, cast net, marine radio, am/fm radio, bimni top and more. All the wiring looks to be in great shape and it has new fuel filter.

I am meeting him in the morning as soon as the bank opens.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## bonaire11 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive got an 05 186BR, it has been great. I prematurely got it and did not know much about them or bay boats in general. After having it 3 years and comparing it to every bay boat I have seen since, I would not buy anything else. There is no boat laid out exactly like one would like, but so far, I like my layout the best. I had one problem with it, last fall battery tray came unscrewed and evidently the battery just bounced a hole thru the battery storage compartment into the inside of the hull. I called the factory in Ridgeville, SC and took it up there and the fiberglassed it no questions asked. 2 weeks and it looked like it never happened. 

Its heavy and I have a 115 Yam 4s and I should have put the 150 on it, but that was a little pricey. Still runs 40mph. Everyone who every rode with me commented on how well it rides. And, I have honestly never heard one complaint about them as a company. I am a little bias

Call them up and ask them how many warranty issues they had with that boat. 10 yr war ran out last year on that one, so Im sure they ran the #'s


----------



## bross07 (Mar 17, 2008)

Buy a Kenner


----------



## How2fish (Mar 17, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> The boat is in great shape, no soft spots, new plugs, everythign works great. The trailer has no real rust spots and the boat finish is 95% perfect. It has a color gps, depthfinder, life vest, anchors, cast net, marine radio, am/fm radio, bimni top and more. All the wiring looks to be in great shape and it has new fuel filter.
> 
> I am meeting him in the morning as soon as the bank opens.
> 
> ...



like the man said if everything is working your getting a deal...good luck..


----------



## Bobhica (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a couple friends with KW's and a couple with Whalers and Cobia's and I've never heard a single negative thing about them.  If everything checks out and your gut says yes, then get it.  Price on that boat sounds real good.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 18, 2008)

Key West is a great boat. A step above a Kenner. Especially now that Kenner is a Johnny Morris company. Going downhill like the Mako did.


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 18, 2008)

I took it out and run it a little bit in some choppy water just to see how it handled and it run great. Only negative thing is the plug wires need to be replaced so I ordered some today. Other than that it is great even the trailer is rust free.

Chris


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Mar 18, 2008)

Key west boats are awesome. they have a 1720 that they cut in half in front of the center console and it still floats and drives as fast as they want. my buddy has one and they are very well built.


----------

